# Head injury and helmets



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This is not me, but I figured I should ask.
I fellow boarder of mine, was kicked in the head a few years ago. She's had extensive surgery to better this injury, though it still causes her pain.

I think she's also being stubborn, but she doesn't want to wear a helmet. At our barn, it's a rule that you must have a helmet, or you aren't allowed to ride.

Does anyone know of anything that might make it more comfortable for her to ride? She says helmets are very uncomfortable


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She needs to find a helmet to fit her head type. Troxels tend to be more for people with round heads, while Tipperarys and Ovations are made to fit people with more oblong heads. I have a more oblong head and I HATE Troxels. I also gave an IRH that is rounder and I'm not a fan of it, either. I really want a Tipperary Sportage. My friend who's a trainer has one and LOVES hers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks!! 
I remember her saying that she tried various brands, but the only one that felt comfortable wasn't a riding helmet, it was a motorcycle helmet and it was too heavy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She needs to find one shaped like the helmet she liked and try it.

I also wear a bandana under my helmet. That way nothing digs into my head or anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I was thinking about mentioning that, but wondered if it would add more pressure.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> I was thinking about mentioning that, but wondered if it would add more pressure.


I've never had an issue with it. I learned that trick when I worked at a Girl Scout horse camp one fall. Keeps your helmet from getting all nasty with sweat, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, if my helmet didn't fit so nicely, I'd love to have a bandanna under it, but it gets too tight ):


----------

